# Bild in einem TextField oder TextArea?



## Gast (11. Apr 2005)

Hi, ist es möglich ein bild (*.gif;*.jpg usw) in ein TextField oder in eine TextArea einzubinden?
Gruß


----------



## Roar (11. Apr 2005)

nein.
als hintergrund oder so: paintComponent üebrschreiben
ansonsten: JTextPane


----------



## Kian (12. Apr 2005)

Es ist möglich!!!!!! Hab' selber schon mal so was machen müssen.


```
TextArea tA1 = new TextArea();

public void drawInArea()
{

   Graphics d = tA1.getGraphics();
   d.drawImage(...); // hier von den koords der textarea ausgehen
   tA1.update(d); // oder paint(), paintAll() ....

}
```

das funktioniert beim Label und anderen Objekten die die getGraphics() haben. Beim TextField bin ich mir nicht sicher, sollte aber auch klappen.


----------



## Guest (3. Mai 2005)

hmmm...

habe Deinen Ansatz auch probiert weiss jedoch jezuz nicht wo ich
drawInArea aufrufen muss wenn ich es in der init() mache bekomme ich iommer eine nullPointerException.


----------

